# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Das Millitär in Siam/Thailand

## schiene

Das Millitär spielte in Siam/Thailand immer eine wichtige Rolle.
Hier könnt ihr interessantes und wissenswertes dazu schreiben.

Hier eine gute Seite auf deutsch und engl.über die *Royal Thai Air Force*
http://178.83.198.61/wings/09-RTAF/100-RTAF-Basis-d.htm

----------


## schiene

hier der Link zur *Royal Thai Army*
http://www.rtaeng.rta-eng.org/

und ein paar Einblicke in des Royal Thai Army Museum

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=siam+e...:22,s:695,i:51

----------


## schiene

Eine interessante Seite über Thailands Kriegsschiffe (Royal Thai Navy) im 2.WK und anderes...
http://thaigunship.blogspot.de/search/label/Destroyer

----------


## schiene

Hier ein paar Bilder von thail.Panzern aus der Zeit des 2.WK

Mobile Panzereinheit auf einer Parade in den 30ern




in Thailand verwendete Panzer
1933


ENGINE: Meadows 6-cylinder in-line (88hp), with 5-speed gearbox. 

CREW: 2 ARMAMENT: .303" Vickers mg in turret 

SUSPENSION: Horstmann type (2x 2-wheel leaf-sprung bogey units on each side, front drive sprockets, rear idler wheels at same height as drive sprockets, with two return rollers on each side) 

ARMOUR: 14mm max/4mm min SPEED: 32mph RANGE: 160 miles

1936


ENGINE: Meadows 6-cylinder in-line (88hp), with 5-speed gearbox. 

CREW: 2 ARMAMENT: .303" Vickers mg in turret 

SUSPENSION: Horstmann type (2x 2-wheel coil-sprung bogey units on each side, front drive sprockets, rear idler wheels at same height as drive sprockets, with two return rollers on each side) 

ARMOUR: 10mm max/4mm min SPEED: 30mph RANGE: 150 miles 





FIRST PRODUCTION: 1931 

LENGTH: 13' 2" WIDTH: 6' 11" HEIGHT: 6' WEIGHT: 3.1 tons 

ENGINE: Meadows 6-cylinder in-line (88hp), 4 forward & 1 reverse gear. Propeller-driven afloat. 

STEERING: clutch & brake (land) / steerable shroud (afloat) 

SUSPENSION: elliptical leaf-sprung 

CREW: 2 (driver & gunner) ARMAMENT: .303" Vickers mg in turret ARMOUR: 9mm 

SPEED: land 40mph / afloat 6mph RANGE: (land) 150 miles

----------


## schiene

ein thailändischer Tank 1930 bei einem Manöver

----------


## schiene

thail.Soldat mit Gasmaske - vermutlich 20er Jahre

----------

